# Dojenje > Zaštitimo dojenje - laktivizam >  Sadrzaj "Sretne bebe"

## momze

Vjerojatno je vecina vas cula za paket "Sretna beba" koji se dijeli majkama u rodilistima. 

Molimo vas da popisete sadrzaj SB i da napisete vrijeme i mjesto primitka tog paketica. Takodjer, ako je moguce, poslikajte sadrzaj paketica i mejlajte ga na: _monitoring@roda.hr_

Hvala!   :Smile:

----------


## Dia

a joj
primila sam ga u rodilistu sv. duh, zagreb 15.05.06.

e sad sto je sve unutra necu se sjetiti al eto neka se drugi nadopune
(neke su cure poslije mene u sobi dobile drugacije)

1 newborn pampers
mala jana 2 dcl
knjiga moja prva godina
krema sudocrem
krema djecja mast jgl
krema desitin
intimni sampon nivea
ulosci libress 2 nocna i 1 dnevni
dm knjizica bonova

neznam dalje...hrpa reklamnih letaka za sve te proizvode

----------


## Dia

e da:

mali ariel prasak
omeksivac za rublje (ne sjecam se koje firme)

----------


## ms. ivy

> neznam dalje...hrpa reklamnih letaka za sve te proizvode


ovo je nabitniji dio a nitko se ne može sjetiti koji su bili leci   :Laughing:

----------


## Dia

joj kad sam ih sve pobacala u smece odmah   :Laughing:  
pa za niveu, pampers (taj jos imam jer je neka knjizica o bebi pa mi je bila zanimljiva)

treba pitati ove friske rodilje

----------


## momze

Dia, a jel ti naknadno stiglo sta doma? Jesi primila koju posiljku npr. uloske ili letke o nadohrani nekoliko mjeseci nakon sto si izasla iz rodilista?

----------


## buby

pampers, mislim

----------


## Goga40

- brošura DZZOMM "Praćenje razvoja slušanja i govora od rođenja do pete godine života"
- brošura DZZOMM "Provjera sluha u novorođenčadi"

- Naljepnica Nivea "Beba u autu"
- letak Nivea (maramice i losion za intimnu njegu)
- plastična kutijica Nivea (za držanje vlažnih maramica)
- brošura Nivea "Praktični savjeti za mlade majke"

- Naljepnica (kršitelj koda) "Beba u autu"
- brošura (kršitelj koda) "Korak 1, 2, 3 ... i mali jedu kao veliki!"

- Naljepnica **** "Beba u autu"
- letak "abeceda dojenja" s reklamom za **** Čaj za dojilje
- **** brošura "Tako dolaze zdrave sirovine u staklenku"
- **** brošura "Vaše dijete u prvoj godini života"

- mapa Vivera
- knjižica Vivera "To sam ja" (reklame za (kršitelj koda), (kršitelj koda))
- brošura (kršitelj koda) "mali savjetnik o dohrani"
- kalendar (kršitelj koda)

- letak Lino dječja hrana

- Pampers magazin

- kutijica "Vaš dm baby bonus" s časopisom (?) babybonus info "Vaša beba 0-6 mjeseci" (kasnije su stizali i drugi brojevi)

- letak NUK
- letak Mustela
- letak Schneekoppe
- letak Libresse
- (kršitelj koda) metar

Ne pitajte me zašto to još nisam bacila   :Razz:

----------


## Vanchy

> Dia, a jel ti naknadno stiglo sta doma? Jesi primila koju posiljku npr. uloske ili letke o nadohrani nekoliko mjeseci nakon sto si izasla iz rodilista?


Dok sam bila u HR meni su u dva navrata stigli (kršitelj koda)vi reklamni materijali, ali sam ih bacila. Ako opet sta stigne reci cu mami da vam ih posalje.

----------


## india

> Dia, a jel ti naknadno stiglo sta doma? Jesi primila koju posiljku npr. uloske ili letke o nadohrani nekoliko mjeseci nakon sto si izasla iz rodilista?


meni su stigli ulošci prije cca 2 mjeseca

----------


## thalia

ja nisam ostavila svoje podatke i ništa nije stiglo.

----------


## petarpan

25.07.06. OB SD
-letak Nivea" praktični savjeti za mlade majke"
-(kršitelj koda)ov kartonski metar za visinu djeteta
-Nivea Intimo letak sa Nivea Intimo uzorkom
-Belupo letak "kako djetetu sniziti temperaturu"
-bočica Jana vode s natpisom- proizvod namijenjen majci
-Sudocrem letak "vodič za pelenski osip"
-Citroen letak "djeca i automobili"
-prijavnica za dm babybonus
-Pampers "magazin o bebama starosti od 0-6 mjeseci"
-baby media shop letak
-letak udruge "oko"
-letak merkur osiguranje
-(kršitelj koda) naljepnica beba u autu
-Sudocrem uzorak
-pampersica newborn
-JGL dječja mast-uzorak
-Nivea plastična kutija sa maramicama za čišćenje guze

 mislim da je bio i (kršitelj koda)ov letak, jer sam osim gore navedenog ostalo fliknula u smeće...

----------


## enela

Tek sad ovo vidim!
13.08.2006.
-letak udruge "OKO"
-letak kreme "Sudocrem"
-letak Merkur osiguranja
-letak Citroenovih autosjedalica
-Pampers magazin
-letak "Nivea baby"
-letak "Nivea intimo" proizvoda
-niveina naljepnica "Beba u autu"
-letak "Selsun Blue" šampona protiv peruti????
-letak "Jana"
-DM-ov letak i prijavnica za babybonus
-metar "(kršitelj koda)"
-letak "****" s reklamnim uzorkom čaja za dojilje
-letak "Ariel"

Do sad još nisam ništa dobila na kućnu adresu.

----------


## Dia

stigla opet knjizica pampers i ulosci

----------


## enela

Stigla (kršitelj koda)ova knjižica, ali nisam sigurna da su podatke dobili iz paketa sretna beba. Ida i ja imamo različita prezimena, a oni su mi poslali na njezino prezime i moje ime   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Jelka

> Stigla (kršitelj koda)ova knjižica


Meni isto jučer!

----------


## martinaP

U petak meni stigla Pampers knjižica i Allways ulošci.

Ali ja bih se zaklela da im nisam ostavila adresu?!

----------


## Amalthea

> Ali ja bih se zaklela da im nisam ostavila adresu?!


U nekim rodilištima medicinske sestre ispunjavaju listiće onih rodilja koje nisu same to napravile.   :Sad:

----------


## enela

> martinaP prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ali ja bih se zaklela da im nisam ostavila adresu?!
> 
> 
> U nekim rodilištima medicinske sestre ispunjavaju listiće onih rodilja koje nisu same to napravile.


Da, a kaj je onda s mojim prezimenom???? To nisu mogli dobiti od sestara, jer u rodilištu bebu uvijek stavljaju na majčino prezime. Mislim da oni ipak iz drugog izvora izvlače podatke o rođenoj dječici. Da nije iz matičnog ureda  :?

----------


## martinaP

> Da, a kaj je onda s mojim prezimenom???? To nisu mogli dobiti od sestara, jer u rodilištu bebu uvijek stavljaju na majčino prezime. Mislim da oni ipak iz drugog izvora izvlače podatke o rođenoj dječici. Da nije iz matičnog ureda  :?


 :?  Kad sam ušla u rodilište, uzeli su i moje podatke, i podatke MM-a (vrlo detaljno, ne znam što će im što mi je MM po struci i gdje radi). Tako da ne sumnjam da su podaci iz rodilišta.

Danas mi je stigla i ****-ova brošura "Savjetnik za prehranu: ispravna prehrana od samog početka".   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## MARIE

Stigla (kršitelj koda)ova brošura iako znam da sam kupon od SRETNE BEBE osobno bacila u kantu za smeće tako da ga nitko nije mogao ispuniti.

Ali uzeli su nam detaljnje osobne podatke u rodilištu.

----------


## skviki

Meni je danas stigla **** brošura poštom. Paket sam uzela kući iz rodilišta a podatke me nitko nije pitao.Tek nedavno sam vidjela da je kupon za osobne podatke( nisam prije niti vidjela da je to zaljepljeno na poklopcu)  iz unutrašnjosti otrgnut pa pretpostavljam da ga je netko ispunio u moje ime. Naravno bez pitanja   :Evil or Very Mad:  Nadam se da me neće zatrpavati glupostima u pošti.

----------


## Ivana2

Ja sam davno rodila (1998.) i pratim forum redovno zadnjih par mjeseci. Doduše, meni taj paket sad ništa ne znači, ali me čisto iz znatiželje zanima, što je zapravo sporno oko tog paketa?

----------


## lalah

http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...=159&Show=2276

----------


## Ivana2

Hvala.

----------


## lalah

Molim   :Smile:

----------


## lalah

a evo i rasprava o tome

----------


## lalah

sory
http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewto...=662120#662120

----------


## Ivana2

Jako zanimljiva tema. Ja o tome ne znam puno. Moja rođakinja je "dojila" kćerkicu do oko 5. godine, a zapravo ju je tako umirivala kad je mala bila razdražljiva iako je jela svu hranu normalno kao i druga djeca. Familija je počela vršiti pritisak da to prekine još oko 2. godine.
Ja sam apsolutno ZA dojenje, ali to je već sličilo na patologiju. Nisam kvalificirana da to uopće prosuđujem, ali sjećam se da su mi te situacije bile prilično nelagodne zadnje dvije godine.

----------


## ruža

O paketu SB,ma moram reći da to nisam nikad pogledala do kraja,izvadila sam one kremice i stavila ih u ladicu,nikad ih nisam koristila,a o promotivnim plakatim nemam pojma jer još nakon 11mjeseci nisam dobila želju po tome kopati,..ne znam ni šta će mi to.a od (kršitelj koda)a smo dobili katalog dohrane nakon par mjeseci,ja pročitala prvi dio gdje podržavaju dojenje i dalje nisam ni čitala.mislim se bitno da je dojenje najvažnije,a kasnije kavu ću dohranu odabrati,to ću već vidjeti,tako  moje dijete  dojilo puni čak i sedam mjeseci bez dohrane,jer joj se nije žurilo,a mala voli ciku.Žao mi je da toliko toga propagiraju kad majka rodi,sa raznim glupostima te obasipaju,a jedna njaljepša stvar i najvažnija u životu dojenčeta je DOJENJE!  :Love:

----------


## ms. ivy

može li mi neka friška mama nabrojati sadržaj paketa? recimo, otprije mjesec dana.

hvala   :Smile:

----------


## lalah

dižem   :Smile:

----------


## aries24

ja poslala detaljan opis i fotke na _monitoring@roda.hr_  prije 10-ak dana, nadam se da je stiglo

----------


## lalah

ne stiglo

probaj opet molim te

----------


## aries24

evo poslala opet

----------


## lalah

stiglo

 :Kiss:

----------


## ivarica

proslijedi lalo

----------


## ms. ivy

i ja bih popis

----------


## spock

Prije par dana dobila nekakav Pampers "časopis" i nekoliko always uložaka.

----------


## Mukica

cure, selim ovo s pdf. Želim! VOLONTIRATI u Rodi na pdf. Rodine aktivnosti, akcije & projekti   :Smile:

----------


## tri ribice

> Dia prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  neznam dalje...hrpa reklamnih letaka za sve te proizvode
> 
> 
> ovo je nabitniji dio a nitko se ne može sjetiti koji su bili leci


Pampers i (kršitelj koda)o 100%  i dm  popusti koje nisam ostvarila naravno.

----------


## ana-blizanci

u sretnoj bebi sam dobila vodu janu od 2 dl kojoj je prošao rok i bonove koje se u dm-u moglo iskoristiti do 2006. i jednu pampersicu, nivea za intimne djelove letak,
 Nivea" praktični savjeti za mlade majke" 
-(kršitelj koda)ov kartonski metar za visinu djeteta 
-Nivea Intimo letak sa Nivea Intimo uzorkom 
-Belupo letak "kako djetetu sniziti temperaturu" 
-bočica Jana vode s natpisom- proizvod namijenjen majci 
-Sudocrem letak "vodič za pelenski osip" 
-Citroen letak "djeca i automobili" 
-prijavnica za dm babybonus 
-Pampers "magazin o bebama starosti od 0-6 mjeseci" 
-baby media shop letak 
-letak udruge "oko" 
-letak merkur osiguranje 
-(kršitelj koda) naljepnica beba u autu 
-Sudocrem uzorak 
-pampersica newborn 
-JGL dječja mast-uzorak 
-Nivea plastična kutija sa maramicama za čišćenje guze 

iskreno ništa posebno, a ove kremice imaju rok trajanja još 2 mj.

----------


## Loryblue

ja se više ni ne sićam cijelog sadržaja, ali znam da su leci završili u kanti za škovace, a da mi i danas služi ona mala niveina kutija za držanje vlažnih maramica.
znam da mi je diglo tlak to što su unutra stavili plastične uloške za ženu u rodilištu  :Grin:  
i da, kutija u kojoj je bio cijeli sadržaj poslužila je za kasnije spremit dvije enciklopedije  :Grin:

----------

